# bloated iridescent shark?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

hello peoples!Yesterday i fed my fish frozen brine shrimp for the first time.When they were done eating,iI noticed my id shark looked kinda fat,but he didnt eat any of the brine shrimp.I then noticed one of my platy looked chubby also,and one of my tiger barbs started swimming in circles,swam to the bottom of the tank,then died!does anybody know if this is a disease or some other thing,if you do,please help as another one is showing the same symptons like my tiger barb!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

feed them some peas


----------

